# 99 Altima stalls out



## convairliner (Dec 5, 2017)

With throttle wide open, RPM surging 2500-3500 RPM speed slowly increases. Almost stalled going 70 + mph, began losing power, but would gain back, only for it to happen again.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

From your indications, the problem could be one of the following:
- Marginal MAF.
- Marginal camshaft position sensor. The sensor is located in the distributor; not sure if sensor is a replaceable item.
- Plugged up fuel filter.
- Fuel pressure too low. As long as fuel filter is OK.

Before going much further, one of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Most auto parts stores would do the scan for you free of charge. If any fault codes are set, post them here on the forum so that we can further help you.


----------



## Theplague13 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello, I have a 2000 Nissan Altima gale with 127,000 miles on it and all new maintenance oil, plugs, filters ect. One the car drives and climbs rpms just fine while cruising. If I need to punch the pedal to pick up speed fast the car jerks and you can see the rpm Guage bouncing back and fourth between every 1000 rpms but very slowly climbs speed. Almost feels like My foot press’ the gas pedal and lets off repeatedly. Strangest thing no check engine light.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

rogoman said:


> From your indications, the problem could be one of the following:
> - Marginal MAF.
> - Marginal camshaft position sensor. The sensor is located in the distributor; not sure if sensor is a replaceable item.
> - Plugged up fuel filter.
> ...





Theplague13 said:


> Hello, I have a 2000 Nissan Altima gale with 127,000 miles on it and all new maintenance oil, plugs, filters ect. One the car drives and climbs rpms just fine while cruising. If I need to punch the pedal to pick up speed fast the car jerks and you can see the rpm Guage bouncing back and fourth between every 1000 rpms but very slowly climbs speed. Almost feels like My foot press’ the gas pedal and lets off repeatedly. Strangest thing no check engine light.


Your problem sounds somewhat similar to member convairliner's. Follow my recommended diagnosis.

Also check for an intake system vacuum leak. Use a vacuum gauge for good accuracy; most auto parts stores sell vacuum gauges. To check the intake system for a vacuum leak, attach a vacuum gauge to a full vacuum source, usually somewhere on the intake manifold. With the engine fully warmed up, the reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be around 21 InHg.

If readings are under 18 InHg, check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. The gasket may have failed; spray a water mist at the gasket to see if the gauge reading changes. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle body and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.


----------

